# urgent help...don't know what to do ..



## khurram1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I had salmonella infection last year july and after taking tons of antibiotics , i got IBS PI ( As per the the doctor) . I have done tons of test like ( CT scans , Ultra sound, C-Reactive , Urine , Fecal Calcproectn Stool test , CT scan with contrast for abdomen , CT scan for urinary tract etc)

I have pain in my left quadrant , the pain is lower left flank back , the flank area &...also i have pain in lower left front side near hip bone and pelvis area ..... the pains are not inter connected to each other and the severity and type also varies but the pain is disabling for me some time. For a note i am also constipated in a way that i do have bowel moments but not a complete open but i do have it everyday.

the flank back part and flank is the most troubling part but the ct scan for urinary tract and urine analysis have cleared the kidney part .... the lower front part pain i thought of diverticulus but my doctor says that you don't have symptoms like diarrhea , extreme pain all the time , fever and besides ct scan with contrast would have covered or the recent a week back ct scan for urinary tract would shown some abnormalities. he said you don't have crohns or ulcerative colitis either as there are no symptoms and your ct's , blood tests shows nothing.

He said that i don't need colonoscopy as i have done far many tests which are sufficient to declare it as IBS.... Does any one have these kind of pain in the left quadrant ... specially in the lower left flank back , lower font and pelvis....

Please if someone can help me out and let me know if all this is IBS Normal ...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Technically to get a diagnosis of IBS you need to have pain or discomfort. So pain is very common among people with an IBS diagnosis.

Pain can be anywhere the colon is which includes all up and down the left side. Pain in the torso tends to travel (referred pain) so isn't always directly in the spot that is complaining. For instance pain in the gall bladder from an attack often travels and is felt up under the shoulder blade.

Have they tried any antispasmodics or low dose antidepressants for the pain?


----------



## khurram1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree my doctor tells me this saying that this site is the gutter ... Most of the stool and gas are stored here so this is going to pain...i am only on verine ...

Secondly. I hope it not diverticulous or crohn or ulcerative ....right...


----------



## khurram1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Please can anyone tell me if these pains are normal......if anyone has the same symptoms ..?..please help me


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sound pretty normal to me although I also had pains on the right side as well.

That and IBS commonly starts after a GI infection.

Diverticulosis for the most part is a problem in the elderly, but some people get it young, but they looked in the CT scan and would have seen it.

Crohn's more often causes pain on the right and the pain may be less severe than IBS. UC pain is also often less severe than IBS pain and both of those would have caused at least one if not more of the tests you have had to be abnormal.

IBS pain is in the nervous system from nerves over-reacting and many of the worse pain syndromes anyone can have is from that.

I know people think since crohn's is a worse disease it should cause worse pain, but it doesn't work that way.


----------



## khurram1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks. It relaxes me .... I do have pain in the right as well like ...lower right front and lower right back flank .....or shall i say lower right back.....

One question does urinary bladder or pelvis also gets effected and pains ...like for the past couple of days i feel i am going for urine too much ..i had a ct scan uinary tract and uine analysis 10 days back....


----------



## Dr. Dani (Jan 18, 2013)

IBS pain can be in the mentioned areas, but that being said if your symptoms change or you start to have weight loss or blood in stools, always see your doctor asap to make sure there is not something more serious going on. Enteric coated peppermint oil has been proven to help hugely with IBS pain, so this is something you could ask your doctor about trying


----------



## khurram1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks alot...


----------

